# My birds flapping like crazy.. *confused*



## Valks

Hi everyone.

Im new here and Im so glad Ive found this forum. Ive been meaning to do this for a while now.

I have a lovely bird called TimTam (named after the Australian chocolate biscuit lol)
Hes fairly young I guess, we bought him from a very good pet shop about 18 months ago, Im guessing he was born 2010 in Oct or Nov. His heads now got heaps more yellow on it, it was almost grey when we got him.

My question I have is; is it normal for cockatiels to stand on their perch and flap their wings like mad.. inside their cage? He does this a bit and tbh its very annoying. Though I clean his cage out maybe 3 or 4 times a week.. when he does this wing flapping thing he sends whatever small contents in his cage all over the place, dust, down feathers etc.. I wish he'd stop! 

Is this normal for them to do this plse?


----------



## Scribbles

From what I've read it's your bird exercising his wings. Our bird Monte Carlo (yep named after the biscuit but we shorten it to just Monte!!) often does it when you first get him up and out of his cage in the morning. He will hang onto your finger and flap like crazy. Sometimes so hard and fast he ends up taking off. But like I said...I read that it's just your birdie exercising his wings. So a very normal thing to do.


----------



## Valks

Hi Scribbles, thanks. Well I hope its normal. Glad someone elses does this.

Its a bit disconcerting. He really goes to town hahaha.


----------



## Homer2012

My bird does this as well. I think they do it to get their exercise, and could also be that they are a little clumsy. Rusty used to be very clumsy and lose his balance. That is how he got his balance back. Now it is just for exercise.  He doesn't do it that often though....I let him out of his cage for most of the day. He knows how to climb back into his cage for food and water....and then he will fly back out of the cage and enjoy his freedom. 

Welcome to our forum!!!


----------



## Valks

Hmmm, so you have not clipper his wings?


----------



## Homer2012

I think you are talkin to me....No. I let him be flighted. In ways it is nerve racking because I have to be extra careful to make sure all ceiling fans are off...windows and doors are closed....but in the long run I enjoy watching him fly.


----------



## Valks

Hi Homer, yes I directed that at you 

I clip my birds wings.. I didnt really want to, but we got him really young and when I let him out of his cage he just flew into the windows, the slider door, I was really worried about him hurting himself. Now he really "tame" .. I even have him outside when I mow the lawns or what not. Hes like a little person... and wing end do grow back I guess.


----------



## Homer2012

Clip or flight has its pros and cons. Clipped you are free to take them outside but they cannot have the freedom of flying. Flying they have the freedom of flying but you have the risk of losing them to outside or flying into the walls and stuff. 

Rusty did the same thing when he was first learning the house. It really worried me and I was about to clip them, but he stopped doing it so I didn't.


----------



## nassrah

Dont forget that birds were designed by Nature to fly,so they need the freedom and exercise, its better for their health.We have both our birds flighted,we put mesh in all our apartment windows,but still supervise their out of cage time.Personally,I dont like clipped wings,seems to have more cons than pros.But its your decision anyway.X x


----------



## Valks

Yeah thanks, I dont mean to derail the thread, but clipping his wings has really REALLY helped. 

He can wonder around outside (with me there of course because of those nasty cats) .. and from the replies here I now will let him go for it if he wants to _perch flap_ hahaha. 

Everyone's input has been duly noted, thanks again.


----------



## Ghosth

I hope you are not taking him outside unsecured? As even a clipped wing bird just needs one gust of wind and could be gone.


----------



## Valks

Thats would have to be a darn windy day. I dont take him out on those, he doesnt like them, and its only in our backyard, not like Im wondering round the streets like a pirate lol.


----------



## Ghosth

Please take the time to read this.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=13369&highlight=Escaped


----------



## Valks

Yes thats understandable but you need to know where I put him. We have a massive over hang on roof covering our lounge window, I have a hanging basket plant there with a perch and he sits there.. hes never on the ground as my main concern is blasted cats, hes completely sheltered and out of harms way. Also Im always there. He really loves it, its like his highlight of the day haha


----------



## roxy culver

Its still a safety concern as other birds could swoop out of the sky and grab him. And even without a wind, a clipped bird can fly a pretty good distance. Its just an fyi because we don't want anything bad to happen to your bird.


----------



## Valks

Yeah thanks for the heads up _b


----------



## MeanneyFids

if you are in the northern hemisphere, it is fall hawk migration as well. many many many birds of prey moving through, especially accipiters, like sharp shinned hawks, cooper's hawks, and northern goshawks... and falcons like kestrels and merlin. all of these birds are capable and willing to take a bird outside, even if the bird is seemingly safe on your shoulder or in the cage unsupervised.

its wise to have your bird on a harness or in the cage with you sitting outside with him 

hawks are very bold and many frequent cities and the accipiters will ambush their prey and merlin falcons are notorious among hawk watchers for appearing out of nowhere. many bird owners have lost their birds to hawks. and hawks will grab birds sitting on your shoulder.


just be careful, get a harness or keep him in his cage outside (and stay out there WITH him)  on a harness, keep the bird at chest level on your hand in front of you. gives your bird better protection against hawks.


not just hawks, but if a bird spooks, even clipped, it can get some distance and fly off. or worse yet, fly or land right into a waiting predator such as a neighbours dog or a cat.


----------



## Valks

Southern hemisphere here, land down under 

We dont really have Hawks that much in the city but we do have massive Seagulls, the Blackbacked type. He HATES these things, (as I do.. so noisy and you dont want one of them crapping on your car.. you'll be all day cleaning it off its so big :wacko: ) .. when they fly over the feathers on his head stand straight up, hes on high alert I guess..

Ive seen them carry off baby ducklings as well, horrible birds.

But like I said, Im always out there with him


----------



## MeanneyFids

i still think a harness would be a good idea. if the gulls take ducklings, its not far off to take a tiel. plus, i believe Australia has crows? a member here has lost their tiel to crows...


----------

